# Ipconfig shows media disconnected



## Yarndoll (Dec 3, 2009)

I have been having a lot of problems staying connected to the internet while browsing web pages in the past month. After rebooting the computer several times and resetting the router as well I decided to check the ipconfig. It shows media disconnected which I have never seen before when using this command. What does this mean and how do I fix it? I find that if a web page won't load it helps to run the ipconfig release and renew commands. Then I get some connection for about 5 minutes before I run into the problem again.
This is what I get with the ipconfig /all command...

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Roseanne>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : roseanne
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : phub.net.cable.rogers.com

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : phub.net.cable.rogers.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connecti
on
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-07-E9-CA-A4-46
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.102
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 64.71.255.198
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, December 03, 2009 11:36:18
AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Friday, December 04, 2009 11:36:18 A
M

Ethernet adapter {1784D17A-50FC-4336-B85E-E50147A86845}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : TAP VPN Adapter - Packet Scheduler M
iniport
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-FF-17-84-D1-7A


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello Yarndoll and welcome to TSF!

Let us try to troublehoot your issue. If the first step works, no need to proceed to the next ones. After each step, pls. try to connect to the Internet and see if you are getting a good signal. Is your issue wired or wireless?

First: Disable any Firewall/Security software such as zonealarm, McAfee etc.

Second: Update your Ethernet Driver (wireless or integrated), here's a guide:
Click on Start, right click My Computer => Properties => hardware tab => Device Manager => find your Network Adapters and expand it. Right click on the Ethernet or Wireless Adapter and choose Update Driver. If you have an ethernet driver CD for your Wireless adapter have it ready. 
You may also Choose Uninstall then re-install. Normally your Windows will do a Plug N play auto install for you, but just in case you might have your CD driver ready.

Third: Reset TCP/IP http://support.microsoft.com/kb/299357

Let's see if one of these works, if not we'll proceed.

Pls. give me an update and post results.


----------



## ottmanz (Dec 2, 2009)

Having a firewall or any sercurity shouldn't disturb your internet connection. Looks like your having troubles with your ethernet adapter. As stated above, follow #2 it should fix your problem. If not let us know.


----------



## Yarndoll (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks for your help. I tried upgrading the ethernet driver but the message was that it was already at its' best. Then I reset the TCP/IP as instructed and that seemed to get things to smooth out for a while. The ipconfig still shows media disconnected and I still get some hiccups in trying to connect to sites. Even when I simply hit reply on this thread I had to run the ipconfig to get the link to connect.

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Roseanne>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : roseanne
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : phub.net.cable.rogers.com

Ethernet adapter {1784D17A-50FC-4336-B85E-E50147A86845}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : TAP VPN Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-FF-17-84-D1-7A

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : phub.net.cable.rogers.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connecti
on
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-07-E9-CA-A4-46
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.102
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 64.71.255.198
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, December 08, 2009 1:43:06 P
M
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, December 09, 2009 1:43:06
PM


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Have you tried moving your ethernet cable to a diff port in the router?

or use a USB wireless ethernet adapter?

If none of the above works, you might want to try a System Restore.

If System Restore is unsuccessful you might want to change your Ethernet Card.


----------

